# [PSA] Hacking Group PoodleCorp will be taking down Pokemon Go on August 1st



## MsMidnight (Jul 18, 2016)

Spoiler: Screenshot









  Hacking group Poodle made an official statement today, pokemon go  servers will be #offline august 1. Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 18, 2016)

PoodleCorp why D:

I like poodlecorp, just not when they took down B.Net and Pokemon GO.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm actually okay with this. Maybe this will teach people to stop walking into poles. Who knows?


----------



## DKB (Jul 18, 2016)

i thought they were getting ddosed everyday lol

:^)


----------



## Haymose (Jul 18, 2016)

If it happens. People won't care much.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 18, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I'm actually okay with this. Maybe this will teach people to stop walking into poles. Who knows?


Yeah, God damn them. Always fucking up society smh


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 18, 2016)

I doubt people will notice. Pokemon GO servers are down half the time anyways :^)


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jul 18, 2016)

Damn these motherfuckers gonna take away my fucking exercise


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 18, 2016)

They don't need to do shit about the servers. They just need to log in and they explode like an atom bomb. They are down 99% percent of the time, the connection between the server and the player is way to weak etc. Its a mess


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 18, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> They don't need to do shit about the servers. They just need to log in and they explode like an atom bomb. They are down 99% percent of the time, the connection between the server and the player is way to weak etc. Its a mess


Then again, who could've thought that they would be unleashing a global phenomenon taking over the world?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 18, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Then again, who could've thought that they would be unleashing a global phenomenon taking over the world?


A unfinished global phenomenon that is only so big because all people love to follow whats hyped at the moment.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 18, 2016)

Their servers are down so frequently that no one will notice it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 18, 2016)

8BitWonder said:


> Their servers are down so frequently that no one will notice it.


Actually they already hacked them yesterday.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 18, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Actually they already hacked them yesterday.


Didn't even notice it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 18, 2016)

8BitWonder said:


> Didn't even notice it.


They only hacked some regions as far as I know


----------



## loco365 (Jul 18, 2016)

From a hacking standpoint, why would they do it when the servers are almost always down anyway? I'd do it once they get the server hiccups fixed for maximum impact.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 18, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> From a hacking standpoint, why would they do it when the servers are almost always down anyway? I'd do it once they get the server hiccups fixed for maximum impact.


PoodleCorp does it for fun. Pokémon Go is extremly popular at the moment with many companies making ads with the game, so it would be better to do it now, when alot of people are going to notice it. They plan on taking it down for 24 hours


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 18, 2016)

It won't really affect me, as I don't play Pokemon GO, but I hate people who DDoS random websites just for fun, seriously it only makes the users angry and causes problems for the company.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 18, 2016)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 18, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


^exactly


----------



## Wellington2k (Jul 18, 2016)

Jerks...


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 18, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> I hate people who DDoS random websites just for fun, seriously it only makes the users angry and causes problems for the company.


It's fun to ruin the fun of other people. Duh!


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 18, 2016)

It'll probably just go down on its own and they'll take credit for it. Their "hacking" of people's accounts has more in common with a phone scam than actual hacking.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 18, 2016)

I guess they don't have anything better to do


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 18, 2016)

oh noz what am i going to play now. oh that's right something better than this overrated buggy shit!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 18, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> It'll probably just go down on its own and they'll take credit for it. Their "hacking" of people's accounts has more in common with a phone scam than actual hacking.


They say they are going to take it down for 24 hours. I don't think the servers will stay down for 24 hours on thier own


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 18, 2016)

Fucking DDoS script kiddies

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯
So? It's just a bunch of kids who never grew out of their edgy grunge phase and wants to Ddos a server that is down most of the time and people don't care about. Not really news


----------



## Daggot (Jul 18, 2016)

Maybe this is over Niantic's abuse of the ToS and the whole thing about stripping users of their legal rights? Maybe this will be get more people to send their arbitration opt out notices if they really plan to play the game.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hackers these days really have nothing better to do


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 18, 2016)

This is a good thing. _Pokémon Go_ has made people obsessed and going on to do stupid things as well as leading kids to strip clubs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This is a good thing. _Pokémon Go_ has made people obsessed and going on to do stupid things as well as leading kids to strip clubs.


Yes, because POGO has been forcefully leading kids to strip clubs. FFS use your head. POGO is not MAKING kids do these things.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 18, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Yes, because POGO has been forcefully leading kids to strip clubs. FFS use your head. POGO is not MAKING kids do these things.


PGO shouldn't have strip locations and such so it's partly their fault.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 18, 2016)

Not really a feat if the servers are already over capacity during peak hours. The game is not working half the time and when it's working, it's bugged in many locations. Nevertheless, works nicely for those who can actually play


----------



## Izen (Jul 18, 2016)

"Group of kids who didn't get enough attention from their parents plan to ruin everyone's fun."


----------



## Haymose (Jul 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> PGO shouldn't have strip locations and such so it's partly their fault.


The idea that you can shelter your child from the world is more harmful than PoGO will ever be. I highly doubt the game is leading them into a strip club. If you are worried about them seeing a strip club why not complain to the city that allowed the strip joint in the first place? SMH. PoGO is bringing the idiot out of people, not making people into idiots.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 18, 2016)

Nothing like a group of script kiddies living in their parent's basement hacking things "just because they can". What a bunch of idiots


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 18, 2016)

and then its a reverse of a Ddos, they are fed up with the constant server issues and they actually buff them. Would be a silly thing


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 19, 2016)

What a positive impact these people have on the world. Thank god for them... what they hell do they want, exactly? What are they accomplishing? Are they just immature children who want to annoy others for attention or are they elitist, pretentious soft-skulls who decree certain things "culturally unworthy" and decide to enforce their values upon the rest of the world from their delusional soapbox of superiority? Either way, they are nothing but a blight, and they represent some of the lowest archetypes the human race has ever spit out.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2016)

Why? Because people are enjoying it? Can't they just post shit memes instead of ruining people's fun like a group of assholes?


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 19, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> What a positive impact these people have on the world. Thank god for them... what they hell do they want, exactly? What are they accomplishing? Are they just immature children who want to annoy others for attention or are they elitist, pretentious soft-skulls who decree certain things "culturally unworthy" and decide to enforce their values upon the rest of the world from their delusional soapbox of superiority? Either way, they are nothing but a blight, and they represent some of the lowest archetypes the human race has ever spit out.


Yikes, Poodlecorp beware, lol


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 19, 2016)

Look at me, I'm so tough, I'm anonemoose, I'm hyping and DDOSsing a service and eventually I'll get arrested for it and going to jail cry cry cry ;o;

Fucking scriptkiddies.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2016)

It makes things worse that they announced this so early. Not only will that give Niantic time to beef up their security, but if they actually do do it, there's going to be far harsher punishment for them for committing a premeditated crime.
GG them.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh look, lulzsec wannabes.


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Jul 19, 2016)

You mean like how they "took down" Steam the other day and it was such a failure that they deleted the tweet 20 minutest later?


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 19, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It makes things worse that they announced this so early. Not only will that give Niantic time to beef up their security, but if they actually do do it, there's going to be far harsher punishment for them for committing a premeditated crime.
> GG them.


I would laugh really hard if during the time they planned to take down pokemon go Niantic decided to just put in a new update and had the servers down during that time to add in new features


----------



## streetbrawler123 (Jul 19, 2016)

those hackers are hating lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2016)

"POGO players need a life" says the lifeless kid who think he hacks but only presses 2 button to DDOS a fucking mobile game server.Irony at its finest!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> I would laugh really hard if during the time they planned to take down pokemon go Niantic decided to just put in a new update and had the servers down during that time to add in new features


That would be the best shit, ever!


----------



## kublai (Jul 19, 2016)

Poodlecorp sounds like a cute name and how can such a cute group do such a terrible thing?


----------



## Nyap (Jul 19, 2016)

Pokemon GO is a shitty game imo
it deserves to be ddosed


----------



## YayIguess (Jul 19, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It makes things worse that they announced this so early. Not only will that give Niantic time to beef up their security, but if they actually do do it, there's going to be far harsher punishment for them for committing a premeditated crime.
> GG them.


inb4 they fail and get caught


Nyap said:


> Pokemon GO is a shitty game imo
> it deserves to be ddosed


WTF, since when does something deserved to get DDOS'd just because you (or anyone else for that matter) don't like it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

Nyap said:


> Pokemon GO is a shitty game imo
> it deserves to be ddosed


Are you 5? "I like don't the game it deserves to be taken down for everyone else". By that logic, I don't like your profile it should be taken down.


----------



## DKB (Jul 20, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Are you 5? "I like don't the game it deserves to be taken down for everyone else". By that logic, I don't like your profile it should be taken down.



lol i guess he's upset cuz his smilebasic & c++ skillz can't make him millons/billions of dollars in 2 weeks


----------



## Nyap (Jul 20, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Are you 5? "I like don't the game it deserves to be taken down for everyone else". By that logic, I don't like your profile it should be taken down.


I tried it recently to see what all the hype was about. Let's just say I was immensely disappointed with how lacking the gameplay was
The fact that it got so popular makes me lose faith in humanity
Then again, maybe I'm just not looking at it from the perspective of a mobile gamer
weak gameplay + IAPs = good? idk


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

DKB said:


> lol i guess he's upset cuz his smilebasic & c++ skillz can't make him millons/billions of dollars in 2 weeks


B-but I followed a guide that said I could make 1K at home! I just had to put in my credit card for the Nigeria prince to put moneyz in mai account!


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 20, 2016)

Nyap said:


> I tried it recently to see what all the hype was about. Let's just say I was immensely disappointed with how lacking the gameplay was
> The fact that it got so popular makes me lose faith in humanity
> Then again, maybe I'm just not looking at it from the perspective of a mobile gamer
> weak gameplay + IAPs = good? idk


Then don't ****ing play it.  Ugh, all this self-centered narcissism is sickening.  I'll just add you to my ignore list before I have to read any more about how everyone who disagrees with your opinion is stupid.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

Nyap said:


> I tried it recently to see what all the hype was about. Let's just say I was immensely disappointed with how lacking the gameplay was
> The fact that it got so popular makes me lose faith in humanity
> Then again, maybe I'm just not looking at it from the perspective of a mobile gamer
> weak gameplay + IAPs = good? idk


If it made you lose faith I'm humanity you need to see a psychiatrist. Maybe you have more problems than not thinking before you speak. It's more of a social app than anything. To get people outside and have the neckbeards to socialize.


----------



## DiegitusXD (Jul 20, 2016)

I think is a troll and they are trying to atract attention :v


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

DiegitusXD said:


> I think is a troll and they are trying to atract attention :v


They may be trolling about this but they have done some "hack" stuff before. Only minor things though


----------



## DiegitusXD (Jul 20, 2016)

VinLark said:


> They may be trolling about this but they have done some "hack" stuff before. Only minor things though


OOOh well...that changes the situation...  :v


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nyap said:


> I tried it recently to see what all the hype was about. Let's just say I was immensely disappointed with how lacking the gameplay was
> The fact that it got so popular makes me lose faith in humanity
> Then again, maybe I'm just not looking at it from the perspective of a mobile gamer
> weak gameplay + IAPs = good? idk


Good = subjective. There is no "you're wrong" when it comes to opinions. Objective quality is an illusion and the result of a taste cultivated through basic evolutionary conditioning as well as social influences. You don't get to declare a game objectively bad and look down on others for not agreeing with you, that is, not if you operate by any rational logic and without shallow misconceptions of the nature of human sensibility.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 22, 2016)

Someday I will join poodlecorp and be da poodle


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Someday I will join poodlecorp and be da poodle


I don't know why this post was so funny to me. If this is meant to be funny, you did a good job but if this is real than God help you're soul.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 3, 2016)

Hard to take a "hacker" group seriously when they use Twitter


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2016)

They didn't even need to take down the game, the game took itself out with a shiity update!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 3, 2016)

Frozen_Fish said:


> You mean like how they "took down" Steam the other day and it was such a failure that they deleted the tweet 20 minutest later?



Oh so that's what happened, so those idiots were the ones that did it? Screw them and their group, I hope they end up in jail.


----------



## MsMidnight (Aug 3, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> They didn't even need to take down the game, the game took itself out with a shiity update!


Pokemon Go was a good idea on paper, even better if it didn't need servers


----------



## frogboy (Aug 3, 2016)

servers worked wonderfully for me on august 1st.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Pokemon Go was a good idea on paper, even better if it didn't need servers


It could have stayed a great idea if they didn't ruin it. Removing entire core mechanics, attacking 3rd party devs, and making pokemon harder to catch was not what the fans had in mind. And considering the fact that the score dropped on iTunes from a 4.8 to 1.4 (1.5 this morning) it shows the fans aren't happy with the changes.


----------



## nero99 (Aug 3, 2016)

pretty sure they never took it down. i was on that game for 10 hours yesterday with no issues.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 3, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It could have stayed a great idea if they didn't ruin it. Removing entire core mechanics, attacking 3rd party devs, and making pokemon harder to catch was not what the fans had in mind. And considering the fact that the score dropped on iTunes from a 4.8 to 1.4 (1.5 this morning) it shows the fans aren't happy with the changes.



Given the backlash and gross popularity of the game, I'm glad I never fell into the trap that is Pokemon GO, I have plenty of other games I can play on my Shield tablet.


----------

